
A Survey of Behind-the-Scenes Personal Data Sharing to Third Parties on Mobile - username223
http://techscience.org/a/2015103001/
======
Bedon292
Very interesting write up. It looks like most of the apps are sharing with
Google on Android and Apple on iOS. I would be interested in seeing the
graphic without them.

Also would be interested in knowing if all of the connections to Facebook are
using Facebook to log in, or sharing in secret. Or pinterest connections to
twitter, which are likely for sharing purposes.

I am far more interested in which ones are sharing with the unknown 3rd
parties.

